# Fancy getting thrown like a rag doll? WARNING



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

quite disturbing to watch to be honest! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

it's not funny. it's certainly doesn't feel like entertainment. I know it's tradition but some common sense would prevail surely :? How has this shit not been banned in 'civalised' countries? 
I hope they all end up in wheel chairs the sick fucks, havent got an ounce of sympathy for sick cunts who turn up to watch, feel so bad for the bull as they are tormented then killed

Not bull fighting ...bull chasing

http://www.youtube.com/embed/2h-WhhqFjv ... detailpage


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It's such a shame that more of the CUNTS weren't gored seriously or even killed :evil:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Good to see the bull getting his own back.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Bull _WINS_!


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

As for the 'civilised' comment we've been around for quite some time. If one thing Portuguese people are is civilised. And yes traditions are to be kept. Is part of the cultural identity of a nation.
I can understand it may upset some sensibilities but having been victim of racism in the UK, I'll have to return the 'sick fuck' compliment. Sorry.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

What has race got to do with it? I don't think the bull gives a shit!!

I like the fact the bull gets some revenge for all his brothers that have been killed in the bullfighting ring!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have a big problem with a lot of "traditions" like this


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

jamman said:


> I have a big problem with a lot of "traditions" like this


That's OK. We're all entitled to our opinions and values. We also need to respect others'. The choice of words in the original post was poor. That's all. We're all still friends. I hope...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It does seem a bit crazy. But then we hunt foxes (don't believe it's gone) and gas rabbits..

I can't get off on killing stuff and Zimbabwe was even worse than here.

I do kill wasps though...  :twisted:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Personally I like to eat cows ..........................not get twatted by them


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Fucking hell. What a bunch of fucking morons, glad the bulls got stuck into a few.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Fucking hell. What a bunch of fucking morons, glad the bulls got stuck into a few.


Subtle... :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a great tradition :roll: - reminds me of that throwing a goat from the tower tradition. I don't see what there is to respect. Crazy people!


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

"he didnt have time to put his *** out..."


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> What a great tradition :roll: - reminds me of that throwing a "mod" from the tower tradition.


 :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

antcole said:


> "he didnt have time to put his *** out..."


That bit really made me laugh, 30 seconds of being gored to sit up still with your *** in your mouth.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Reminded me of the missus when I hid her makeup :lol:

The first guy who didn't even drop his ciggy was unbelievable  The guy butted off the roof must surely be dead  The guy caught up in the rope must have thought WTF as he was done in, over and over and over (he only went out to get a paper :lol: Hopefully they all learned something about themselves, but not sure what


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> What a great tradition :roll: - reminds me of that throwing a goat from the tower tradition. I don't see what there is to respect. Crazy people!


There's a lot of opposition in Portugal for bullfighting and this sort of thing. The new generation is becoming increasingly against it. Catalonia in Spain has already banned it.
Unfortunately, some of those protests have turned to violence recently. And yes, it does seem crazy but it takes balls to do it. They do something similar in Pamplona.

The topic of how the bulls are treated is a very complex one. Not dissimilar to how cows, pigs or chickens are reared and slaughtered. Not your simple 'I microwaved the neebor's cat' RSPCA case. The bulls are actually treated quite nicely up to their adult life. And not all bulls are deemed worthy for bullfighting.

Have a read here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullfighting. It's a lot more common in the world than people usually think.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > What a great tradition :roll: - reminds me of that throwing a "mod" from the tower tradition.
> ...


OOh sound good ,do you know any suitable towers ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Pointless ones! :wink:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Animals suffer all over the world needlessly.... Cats in china are bashed over the head. dipped in hot water or oil whilst alive, put on the floor after and being held by the neck with a noose. and have their furs ripped straight off them from the head to the tail in 1 go. then thrown into a cold water pot to drown where it tries desperately to swim but can hardly move and eventually drowning.

Dogs are piled into crates with maybe 10 dogs per crate.. when really its only big enough for 2 or 3. the crate gets kicked off the back of a lorry where dogs paws are broken from sticking out the cages. they are all then stacked up in front of each other and 1 by 1 where they butcher the dogs alive screaming.. whilst all the other dogs are watching. they say it tenderises the meet of the other dogs somehow..

slaughter houses all over the world mistreat all the animals. throwing pigs off high ledges. beating the living crap out of cattle. and calfs. cows can hardly walk to where they need to get to which ultimately is to be killed. They suffer so much before the actual event takes place.

again in china i think. they have a zoo where they feed live cattle to the tigers whilst people watch and film it. In the video below. You can hear the cow screaming for ages. it has no chance wotsoever. after a short while the zoo keepers in their car drive in. and drive over the cow. then decide to tow it around for a while. watch as its being towed away. its plainly still alive looking around as its being towed along and taken out of the enclosure. so... please tell me wtf is the point in putting it in there in the 1st place if they not even going to eat it after it all that. they are not even hunting it like in the wild. its put on a plate with no chance at all.






sick people all over the world tbh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

agreed this is one of the cruelest and sickest i have ever seen


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Devil said:


> slaughter houses all over the world mistreat all the animals. throwing pigs off high ledges. beating the living crap out of cattle. and calfs. cows can hardly walk to where they need to get to which ultimately is to be killed. They suffer so much before the actual event takes place.


This is a very sweeping statement which I cannot agree with in respect of this country. I never once saw animals being mistreated as described in any of the slaughter houses which I used to visit with my father in the 1950's/1960's and I am sure that the local authorities would soon have shut the facility down if any such mistreatment was reported.

I cannot abide any form of animal cruelty even though I have done my share of shooting in the past. I don't consider responsible shooting to be cruel like hare coursing or fox hunting with packs of dogs.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Devil said:


> Animals suffer all over the world needlessly.... Cats in china are bashed over the head. dipped in hot water or oil whilst alive, put on the floor after and being held by the neck with a noose. and have their furs ripped straight off them from the head to the tail in 1 go. then thrown into a cold water pot to drown where it tries desperately to swim but can hardly move and eventually drowning.
> 
> Dogs are piled into crates with maybe 10 dogs per crate.. when really its only big enough for 2 or 3. the crate gets kicked off the back of a lorry where dogs paws are broken from sticking out the cages. they are all then stacked up in front of each other and 1 by 1 where they butcher the dogs alive screaming.. whilst all the other dogs are watching. they say it tenderises the meet of the other dogs somehow..
> 
> ...


Jesus christ.... thats absolutely beyond words.... Ill try a few choice ones though -

They should hoy the FUCKIN keepers in that pen and see the wee bastards run around.....
Ok, so the tigers naturally chase and kill live prey, thats their instinct but in my opinion theres something very unnatural and unhealthy about animals in captivity.
Its a sick world we live in.... if the animals are left in the wild, man kills them for sport or pleasure.... if we cage the rare beasts, man makes money and entertainment from their captivity.....

I totally disagree with this spectacle, it seems to be layed on for the punters. Fuckers.

Even the tigers look bored with it.....


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> > slaughter houses all over the world mistreat all the animals. throwing pigs off high ledges. beating the living crap out of cattle. and calfs. cows can hardly walk to where they need to get to which ultimately is to be killed. They suffer so much before the actual event takes place.
> ...


I assure you mate. it happens all over the world. including england. plenty of youtube videos on english slaughter houses. Its like any work place. everyone will be on their best behaviour knowing a visit is due. or.. people are visiting checking the premises people will soon be told. but secret footage in alot of slaughter houses reveal very different things

see below at your own risk.. sickening.. absolutely sickening


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i managed to watch to the dairy cow calfes being abused and had to shut it off!! some very sick people in this world and brings back bernard mathews farms to mind. well brought to our attention Dev


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, down with this sort of thing. Seriously disgraceful :twisted:

Joe


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CHRIST ALL FUCKING MIGHTY!!!!!

I'm not offended by much but FFS this is just SICK. I feel sick and probably will be.

Mods, don't you ever dare to edit or lock a post for swearing again. If this isn't offensive then I don't know what is.

Jesus fucking christ...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I watched the video with the bulls and laughed all the way through it as at least it's dumb humans getting walloped and they're there by choice.

The other stuff that's been posted - I haven't (and won't) watch it. The descriptions of what goes in is enough for me  :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> The other stuff that's been posted - I haven't (and won't) watch it. The descriptions of what goes in is enough for me  :x


That's the stuff I mean. I couldn't watch much. I really felt ill. Almost felt the blood drain from me. How, in the 21st century is this allowed to go on?

I feel like posting both on FaceBook and getting this some publicity. Who gives a shit about who called who a pleb when this stuff is happening?


----------

